# Smallish shop ideas



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

I recently bought a 3 car garage that has a house attached to it. I have been informed that I can have the 1 car stall for a workshop. I am finding that the mismatched benches/cabinets/shelves that I had in the rental we moved out of is just not working. The only free standing power tool I have is a Shopsmith. I have been racking my brain trying to plan an effective use of the area. I like to build furniture (some large) but also want to get into small intricate work also (scroll saw stuff) 

I have been burning up Google looking for ideas and have come up dry. Does anyone have plans, or links to some that can help me set up my dream shop. The area is 10x20 with the water heater wasting the corner. :laughing:

Thanks, and I can't wait to share my successes here.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Hah - I like the way you put that. I've been working with limited space for a few years now. We have a 2 car garage with a 4' ledge and a 2' ledge but I'm sharing that with 2 cars, a fridge, water heater, A/C unit, a bunch of shelving, and storage of other items. I've found that making things as mobile as possible really helps. I'm also a car guy so I have a ton of hand tools that I try to organize in toolboxes, carts, etc. And living in FL means having a large fan is a must. :thumbsup:

It sounds like you have 2 walls. Any windows? I would probably do shelves for tool and wood storage and maybe a flat work surface. I use a mobile cart built from 2x4s and 1/2 ply to store most of my power tools. I recently switched the configuration and moved the miter saw to where the sharpener was. I'm working on making some foldout expansions for that too. Now that I got a bigger table saw and my car is in the driveway, I'm thinking about making another mobile cart with drawers and a top that lines up as an outfeed table and maybe room for a router one one side. I also saw a thread here for a table that folds out from the wall and am planning to do that soon. Workspace is always a premium it seems so I'm fighting to find flat spaces. Those are just a few ideas. 

Here are some pics from last year. The mess behind the cart is pre-shelving. :smile:


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

*One Wall Workshop*

I am also looking for ideas and came up with this book at the local lowes. I am planing on building this as soon as I get a boat out of the way.Good luck! :thumbsup: 
http://www.woodsmithstore.com/w0821.html


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

If you go to plansnow.com you can find many small shop downlowds. Also Woodsmith Magazine or Shop Notes have many books at low prices. The thing I have found out by working in a 18 X 22 foot area is that it's all about storage. If you have a heavier power tool build a cabinet with storage and casters to mount it on. Use every inch of wall space and hang it from the ceiling if need be.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm working on building a flip top stand for my planer at the moment because I'm running out of room, so I figure I'll have the planer on one side, and either use the other side as a small out feed table for the table saw, or mount my miter saw to it. I also think I'll be able to fit a 2-6 drawers in it at the bottom depending on what size I make them. I only just finished the top tonight though, so I'll know more in a few days. I figure I just gained myself about 20 more square feet of shop space though.

Besides the shop smith, do you have any other large tools (or are you planning on it). Assuming you build a workbench along the wall, you can build mobile carts on casters that will fit underneath and effectively double your work space.


----------



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I have one good wall. I am thinking shelves and lumber storage, and a island workbench dividing the stalls. 

Will keep you all updated. I am itching to share some good projects here.

Bear


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

This was helpful to me:

http://www.finewoodworking.com/Workshop/WorkshopArticle.aspx?id=29505


----------



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

Upstate said:


> I'm working on building a flip top stand for my planer at the moment because I'm running out of room, so I figure I'll have the planer on one side, and either use the other side as a small out feed table for the table saw, or mount my miter saw to it. I also think I'll be able to fit a 2-6 drawers in it at the bottom depending on what size I make them. I only just finished the top tonight though, so I'll know more in a few days. I figure I just gained myself about 20 more square feet of shop space though.
> 
> Besides the shop smith, do you have any other large tools (or are you planning on it). Assuming you build a workbench along the wall, you can build mobile carts on casters that will fit underneath and effectively double your work space.


The Shop smith is the only large power tool I have as of now. I have contemplated a planer. Having only 1 usable wall, the island bench makes the most sense. I am planning on using the portable carts stored under the bench, Thinking of flip up carts for the Miter saw and scroll saw (when I get one) for extra space.


I have gotten a lot of good ideas so far, now I just need to come up with a workable layout.

Thanks


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, some ideas here...

#1. Box in the water heater if you can. Just create walls around it. These will come in handy for...
#2. Build a "Tool Stacker System" for your bench top tools. Mount up a pair of heavy duty closet standards, and get a bunch of brackets to hold your stuff, then mount everything you can to plywood bases (recessing bolt heads so the bottoms are smooth). Then when you need to use a tool, just pull it out, put in on the bench, hold it down with a clamp and away you go! If you want an example, check out my workshop link in my signature line...
#3. Lumber racks in your case should be mobile. If possible attach provisions to act as a clamp rack to it as well.
#4. Clamshell type cabinets provide obscenely large amounts of storage for very little wall space, and no floor space. Mine are over my lathe and water softener, and have 2 full sheets of peg board in them. They are great for storing all sorts of hand tools, not to mention small parts, finishes, power tool accessories, measuring and marking supplies etc... 
#5. If you don't subscribe to Shop Notes magazine, do so NOW... There is a special publication that is a bonus with new subscriptions called "The Complete Small Shop" that has some kick tail ideas in it for space saving. So does Wood Magazine's special publication "Best Ever Shop Ideas"... 
#6. How tall are your ceilings? Perhaps ceiling storage is a possiblity for you? 
#7. Do you really want to crosscut 4x8 sheets of plywood on the table saw? If not you may not want a table saw with huge fence rails (like my Ryobi, 72" right rip capacity, but I never use that much... I need to reduce it...)
#8. Consider flip top tool stands for things like your miter saw, and planer. Beats lifting them into place every time you need to use them. Save your back!
#9. Folding sawhorses take up a tiny amount of space when folded.
#10. An air compressor can be mounted up high and plumbed to the rest of the shop to reduce its footprint. Or put under something else.
#11. Non shop stuff shouldn't be in your shop. I am probably one of the worst for it... I have so much floral in there for my wife it's not funny... 
#12. Cabinets with pidgeon holes or slots for everything may not take less space, but take up less useable space once you consider rummaging through a series of totes jumbled with tools to get say your air nailer out...
#13. Cord winders keep cords off the floor, and out of the way. This makes your shop not only tidier, but safer to boot!
#14. Tight on space? Forget the stand alone router table. Build one into one of your table saws extension wings...


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am looking to rework my small shop also, right now it looks like a bomb went off in there. I downsized from a 50X100 to a 30X40 to my now 12X18 shop, I sold a lot of my big tools. I like the look of an organized, clean shop which mine is not. I will be watching this thread and already you have given me some great ideas. I am for sure making all my machinery mobile especially the Unisaw. 

At the present time a lot of my smaller hand tools are over head but still easily accessible.

Preacher, that tool unit looks good but you may want to rethink the sliding doors unless you have a really good dust collector.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Good stuff above.......only thing I'll add is most folks are too often only thinking in the horizantal plane.IOWs....work benches,tables....heck,even putting wheels on a pce of equip equates to horizantal movement,ect,ect.

Start thinking vertical......Drill press's,Bandsaws are two examples.But even these can be helped with stowage above/below.In a kitchen,you'd look at how a "broom" cabinet differs from the other cabs.A tall file cabinet is an example of this.You're getting more from your footprint dollar,so to speak.Good luck,BW


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Here's my flip top cart almost done. Just need to make a couple drawers, and add a hardwood face frame. Perhaps a bit overbuilt, weighs a ton :\ Should have no problems securing a planer and something else (perhaps the miter saw) to it though. Rolls around on 4 locking casters. The top is 2" thick.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Everything db said. Then renegotiate with who ever gave you the space. Try at least for a fold up work bench in the other part of the space that u can use for assembly etc. if you back another car out


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Upstate,that equip base has a very nice,proffesional look to it.Its a "scale" thing....just looks right.BW


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I have been looking around at mobile bases and came upon this one for a table saw, this is for a smaller saw but I think I could make it work for a unisaw also. I really like the way he has it worked out.

http://woodgears.ca/mobile_base/table_saw.html


----------



## Backyardhack (Dec 4, 2011)

Please send photos when you figure out your layout. I am in the same boat with a Shopsmith as my main tool and a compound miter saw. My work space is actually smaller and it seems I am reorganizing every 6 months or so to try and optimize my workspace. I am curious to see different ways to maximize space.

Bill


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

speaking from experience here, go through all your tools and asses those tools that are in need of repair and you planned to get back to it because you have a back up,, but havent had time.If you are really going to cool, but if your like me lol, craigslist it, give it away, toss it,,...........in my case an ancient router,old jig saw 2 old drills, and my first table saw,.............Then if you already know your a hoarder like alot of us, go thru your cut-off and drop's storage and be realistic with your self, and hey those are only about to shelves worth of space but it helps


----------



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks all for the flood of good advice. Not used to this, other forums I have been on one has to beg for replies. Backyardhack, I will post my sketch-up plans when I finish them on my weekend.


----------



## Zig (Dec 28, 2011)

This is something I did in my small garage shop. On an exterior wall where there isn't any insulation I cut holes between the studs and installed peg board and trimmed out. I made it 36" tall so when my boys are older and can reach I'll be able to put standard cabinet doors on it and lock it. For some reason my dads tools always walked off when I was a kid.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Theres a few good ideas here http://www.familyhandyman.com/DIY-Projects/Woodworking/Workbenches


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

bofa said:


> Hah - I like the way you put that. I've been working with limited space for a few years now. We have a 2 car garage with a 4' ledge and a 2' ledge but I'm sharing that with 2 cars, a fridge, water heater, A/C unit, a bunch of shelving, and storage of other items. I've found that making things as mobile as possible really helps. I'm also a car guy so I have a ton of hand tools that I try to organize in toolboxes, carts, etc. And living in FL means having a large fan is a must. :thumbsup:
> 
> It sounds like you have 2 walls. Any windows? I would probably do shelves for tool and wood storage and maybe a flat work surface. I use a mobile cart built from 2x4s and 1/2 ply to store most of my power tools. I recently switched the configuration and moved the miter saw to where the sharpener was. I'm working on making some foldout expansions for that too. Now that I got a bigger table saw and my car is in the driveway, I'm thinking about making another mobile cart with drawers and a top that lines up as an outfeed table and maybe room for a router one one side. I also saw a thread here for a table that folds out from the wall and am planning to do that soon. Workspace is always a premium it seems so I'm fighting to find flat spaces. Those are just a few ideas.
> 
> Here are some pics from last year. The mess behind the cart is pre-shelving. :smile:


 
Strangely , this is where I started to store my tools and supplies in stackable containers. Then I got real fancy, Heirloom Cupboard for my collectible old hand tools. Shelves for all my other tools.

Then I ran out of space and can not move in my shop. The answer, became apparent when I was over at a friends place and he had everything stacked in stackable containers like what is above.

I was given two by my daughter and what a difference they have made. It was the circuit breaker I needed, you can fir more into a given space in stackable container then you can in shelves.

I need a few more andso i can organise those like things together and do not use often. You still need a place for your most use tools but by being a bit more organised you can put the rest away for when they are actually needed.

I have reached the stage if something comes in , then something has to go. If I can not let anything go, then nothing comes in. But really, I have most things I need any way. Things i would have killed for years ago I have been offered for free or very cheap and I have turned them down because of my "What comes in, something must go policy. "

Pete


----------



## FiremanJim (Dec 5, 2009)

This is the deisgn of my 1 can garage shop. Everything is to scale. Almost everything(except the workbench) is on wheels so I can move the tools I'm using around as needed.

There are storage cabinets above the assembly bench adn the large rectanle on the left, near the door is lumber storage. I can fit 8' long boards there. (Presently, its full of cherry, oak, flame birch, and mahagony)

I'm seriously thinking of getting rid of the jointer - I can duplicate it with hand planes. To give you a sense of scale, the workbench is 7 1/4 feet long and 24" wide.

I needed to keep a walkway rom the garage door (on the bottom) to te house access goor on top - and to keep room for the snowblower near the garage door.

Hope this helps,
Jim


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

FiremanJim said:


> ...This is the deisgn of my 1 can garage shop...


Looks like a good start. My shop is a 12x24 portable bldg, and I'm always looking for ways to improve the layout, always willing to change things around -- e.g, just added a planer and next will post ad on CL to sell my RAS.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Upstate said:


> Here's my flip top cart almost done. Just need to make a couple drawers, and add a hardwood face frame. Perhaps a bit overbuilt, weighs a ton :\ Should have no problems securing a planer and something else (perhaps the miter saw) to it though. Rolls around on 4 locking casters. The top is 2" thick.


Great idea to provide drawer space at the bottom. Why didn't you share this before I built two flip tops? Dagnabbut!


----------



## john73738 (Dec 25, 2011)

So what I have decided on is a layout similar to FiremanJims using the workbench found here... http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2011/09/09/the-ultimate-work-bench/ designed by Ron Paulk. Only change is that I am building adjustable saw horses so I can use the bench as outfeed for my ShopSmith, or adjust the height to the project I am working on. I will also build a Miterstand/Router table (inspired by Ron also). Again on adjustable height legs. On the outside wall I will build 4' height storage cabinets with pegboard doors and lumber shelves underneath. 

Just finishing up the landscaping in the backyard, and now am taking a breather. After attending my Son' s Basic Training graduation I will get started on the shop. 

Thanks again to everyone for the ideas, and I will post pictures as I get it finished.

Barrett

Knowledge is realizing that the street is one-way, wisdom is looking both directions anyway


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

john73738 said:


> I recently bought a 3 car garage that has a house attached to it. I have been informed that I can have the 1 car stall for a workshop. I am finding that the mismatched benches/cabinets/shelves that I had in the rental we moved out of is just not working. The only free standing power tool I have is a Shopsmith. I have been racking my brain trying to plan an effective use of the area. I like to build furniture (some large) but also want to get into small intricate work also (scroll saw stuff)
> 
> I have been burning up Google looking for ideas and have come up dry. Does anyone have plans, or links to some that can help me set up my dream shop. The area is 10x20 with the water heater wasting the corner. :laughing:
> 
> Thanks, and I can't wait to share my successes here.


What I did when I had a shop that small is put up a lot of shelving on the walls to get a lot of the small stuff out of the way. Then the machinery I mounted on lockdown wheels and rolled them out into the driveway and used them there.


----------

